# Cecil - Jan 2010 – January 26, 2012...Farewell bright boy



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Cecil was a group of 4 brothers who needed to be rehomed by a wonderful woman who realized she could not afford to care for her aging crew as the situation she was in had changed. Life had done that 360 we all know about. So she contacted CCH, who unfortunately were full to the brim, but after worrying about the boys contacted me and put me in touch with their owner.

It turned out that Cecil had a very large tumour but from the sounds of it, it was removeable depending on his health. My friend/foster/transporter Jenny picked him and the boys up and fostered them for a few days until she was able to bring them down on December 9, 2011.

Cecil did have a HUGE mammary tumour and it was mostly attached by skin but he was sick, and tiny, and skinny…so the tumour removal was put off until I could get that URI under control before attempting this crazy surgery. Loving wonderful people from all over the forums came forward to help with the expenses of Cecil’s surgery, even knowing that he might not make it through, they still wanted to help and give him a chance. You all know who you are, and how much we both appreciated this!!









Well we got his URI as good as it was going to get, a tiny bit more weight on his tiny frame but best of all, a gleam and a brightness that wasn’t there before. He amazed me how he was able to shift that tumour around, and get up onto hammocks he should not have been able to. I am still sure he levitated or teleported himself.









The surgery was a very scary day for a lot of us, I was telling myself he wouldn’t make it, and when the call came from the vet tech earlier than I was expecting, I blurted out “He didn’t make it did he?”…Christine “Cecil? He’s fine. J” I was sooo happy!!!!

He was soo tiny when he got home, he only weighed 280 grams and even then he lost weight. After that his weight went up and it went down, and my heart went with it. Finally I stopped myself, and said “Shelagh, ignore his weight, look into those bright, happy eyes and know how he’s really doing!”

Cecil ended up being a Bed Rat for the last week which he loved. I thought he might miss his brothers but no, he loved this new adventure. Full of soft cuddly blankets, never-ending food being offered for the picky little man, meeting girls and other rats, sleeping near or ON me. He had some rough nights/days while we were trying to help sort out his issues, but in between these attacks he was content, bruxxing and happy. I was off sick with the flu for the previous 2 days so he and I got to spend a lot of time together, which was a lovely send off. He waited for me to come home from work today, and passed in my hands about 10 minutes later.

I love you Cecil…I will never forget you, and the crowds of fans who all came together over the love of one determined, tiny, unwell boy who tried for us all.



















Somebody loves banana









and fingers LOL









Family portrait









Shhhh…I think he’s eating his first lab block…Whee!!









Brave boy lugged that “friend” of his along with amazing dexterity


















Umm…how?









December 28th…Surgery day









Glad to be home









Comfy in his hammock









Bookended by his brothers Loki and Tommy









He loved to groom his belly “Long time no see!”









Then the attacks started and the teeter totter ride began

















January 23, 2012 – Cecil was feeling fine and appreciative. After this he licked me often as I went all melty on him.









He was a rat in a million, and I am sure a lot of people will agree.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh no! Not Cecil! That is such sad news, Shelagh, I'm so sorry. :'(


----------



## shedevil7953 (Dec 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this and so sad. He looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.. Everyone was rooting for him, and you gave him the very best last few weeks of his life that he could have asked for.


----------



## debi859 (Jan 13, 2012)

i too am so sorry for u and cecil, as my daughter just lost her little baby today only a little over mth old, broken tail and when vet tried to help her, she died after the anesthesia was shut off.....too much stress for such a little girl.....visit meekosan on over the rainbow for kensi.......i know she would appreciate it


----------

